# My Shrimp Are Here!



## blyxa (Jan 1, 2007)

I picked up some Cherry Shrimp today. They are so fun (and I've only had them for 1 hour). I bought 2 shrimp (1 male and 1 female) and the lady was very nice and threw in some babies. The female is pregnant so my shrimpy shrimp population will explode from 8 to a lot very soon. They are an excellent color and 2 of the babies have start to fill in. They are currently acclimating and the big ones are a little stressed. Although it doesn't look like it, the shrimp a beautiful red color.

Here is the female:









Here is the male with 3 babies:








Enjoy!


----------



## blyxa (Jan 1, 2007)

Sorry the female's pic didn't show:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

none of you pictures are working, might want to host it somewhere like photobucket. 

Where did you get yours? There is a member selling some out of the southside for $1 ea.


----------



## blyxa (Jan 1, 2007)

I got mine from , where is southside? Mine were $3.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Congratulations, I like your shrimp


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats! Give them lots of hiding spaces (loves mosses) and they should thrive!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

sorry, though you were in houston.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Dark red ones, looks like females... and littles ones looks like more males...


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Cool good luck raising them.


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

Nicely colored RCS you there  Hope she has many babies soon!!


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

nice shrimp! And Just so you know you have two females... In all those photos above there are females with saddles. Unless the one you labled "male" is actually the female you thought you had and Don't have a picture of the male .

Xima those RCS are VERY RED! Looks like mine! It seems to be pretty rare to get such a nice male though.

-Andrew


----------

